# Getting closer...



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi all ,

I'm not new here, but I think it's been a good year or so since I've posted. I recognise quite a few of your names, and it's wonderful to see that so many of you have had success since I was last here!

I'm just about to commence my final year of training to be a Paediatric nurse. I'm very excited about my career, but equally about the prospect of starting tx. I set myself a target of being 27, and I will be 26 in a few months; so only one year to go!

I have made some progress, in regard to having told my parents what I plan to do. They would rather I went about things in a more conventional way, but are being supportive, with many utterings of "so long as you're happy".

My plan is to have IUI, and I was thinking of getting fertility tests carried out next year. Can any of you give me an idea of how long that sort of thing is valid for? I mean, is it acceptable to have the fertility tests a few months before beginning tx or best to wait?

Money is of course a worry, I don't think I will be able to afford to have tx every month unfortunately. Just hoping I will be lucky  and that it won't take too long (but who doesn't!!). 

I was originally looking at the Bourn Hall Clinic, but have just discovered Care where the prices seem to be a little less dear. Have any of you had any dealings with Care, and would you recommend them? Also, can anyone confirm whether they treat single women? As it's not mentioned on their site.

Sorry to have bombarded you with so many questions!


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello and welcome back.  Well done on getting on so far with your training.

Fertility tests tend to be valid for a year.  Always make sure you keep copies of the results because you can take them with you from clinic to clinic

With regards to clinics - I think most clinics will treat single women (there are one or two which don't). The big question for you will be availability of donor sperm.  There tends to be a long waiting list for donor sperm in some clinics though some clinics like the London Women's Clinic and the Bridge do seem to have a good supply of the stuff.  Give Care a call and check out their availability.  If there is a shortage then you could always look to import sperm to the clinic as long as your chosen clinic supports this route.  Many of us have imported sperm from either Xytex or the European Sperm Bank.  It's easy and you get lots of information about the donor and it means you don't have to wait a long time for the stuff.

I have never done IUI but do feel free to post questions as someone will be along to help out.

Good luck with your journey.

Sima x


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi 32flavours - Care definitely treat single women.  As for tests, personally I would wait until closer to when you want to start treatment because (1) things can change quicjkly, though I doubt they would at your young age and (2) you may have to do one or more treatments (hopefully you would be luck first time) and you may have to do the tests again after 12 months (hope that makes sense).

Good luck for your final year and I'm glad your parents are putting your happiness first and supporting you   

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Buddles (Dec 15, 2009)

Im also getting closer to starting treatment! Been following and occasionally posting on these boards for almost 2 years now! Since I first posted I bought a house, learned how to look after myself and cook and saved money like crazy! I could in theory start now.... but I need a bit more time of thinking and planning I feel. 

Im looking to start next march/april I think. I had some fertility tests done already (just in case they advised to start sooner in which case I would have) but all seemed fine. And im happy to have them done again if need be. They did say something about a possible tube blockage but I will worry about that in a few months if i need to! At least all the hormone levels etc were fine.

I love following this forum as it gives me hope in moments of upset and crisis! which seem to actually be more now im getting closer!! lots of self doubt happening at the moment! but everyone here gives me hope!


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Just wanted to say hello to 32flavours and Buddles - glad you are making progress in your decision making and glad that the threads are helping with that   

Some1

xx


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi 32flavours

Just a quicky.  I had IVF at a CARE clinic - and they were superb.  Cannot recommend them highly enough.

Good luck x


----------

